
Experts on the Uber IPO and the Ridesharing Company’s Future - pseudolus
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/05/experts-uber-ipo.html
======
mimixco
It's a fantasy to think Uber is a "platform." It's a relatively simple app
that anyone could copy and several have.

Uber has no proprietary technology, no network effect, and no route to
profitability. Is Silicon Valley so enamored of ordering cabs by pressing
buttons rather than speaking into a phone that they really believe this
company has value? It's nuts.

